
ScoreBeyond predicted New SAT scores using Glicko ratings - bkucukguzel
http://wisdom.scorebeyond.com/prep/the-most-accurate-sat-and-act-score-predictions
======
doug1001
Brilliant. If i understand it correctly, the crucial insight is modeling a
test taker's answer to a question as an adversarial game between the question
and the test taker (eg, correct answer, the test taker wins). In the test-
preparation business, the significance of this must be huge--a student doesn't
have to sit down and take an _entire_ 'simulated' test to have a good sense of
what their actual score would be; instead a relatively small number of
carefully chosen questions will give an accurate prediction. Aside from score
prediction, this methodology gives you immediate insight into which subjects a
student should spend their prep time and at what level.

for those of with children not too far from college age, i hope this is
reasonably priced.

------
remzisenel
This is quite impressive. Rating both the student and the question is
brilliant.

------
emrekzd
Very cool. I'm wondering how you guys apply Glicko to this domain when all
questions test different subjects.

~~~
bkucukguzel
The short answer is we simulate a game for each subject area skill tested by
the question. There is a more technical explanation we added to the last part
of the blog post.

~~~
emrecan
what is the benefit of glicko over elo?

~~~
emrekzd
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glicko_rating_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glicko_rating_system)

------
emrecan
Isn't this the good old chess-ranking algorithm used to find the right
opponent in halo as well?

------
gok2
Really impressive numbers

~~~
ianceicys
Looking to take the GMAT, any chance you guys will have GMAT predictive
scoring?

